# Welch's Grape Soda.  Question on mark.



## JKL (Apr 22, 2018)

Picked up this paper label Welch's Grape Soda bottle this week for $2.
Not too old but I liked the bottle.
I don't know the Big D mark though.  I have a few bottles with it on the bottom.  Any info is great.


----------



## RCO (Apr 22, 2018)

not a lot of paper labels survive even on more modern bottles as few people though to keep them and rest got recycled or tossed in dumps and labels now ruined . so it could still be hard to find even though its not that old


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 22, 2018)

Bar-codes don't go back before 1983 for store-use, and not before the later '70s for industrial use.


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Bar-codes don't go back before 1983 for store-use, and not before the later '70s for industrial use.



That's very helpful information regarding the bar code.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JKL (Apr 22, 2018)

RCO said:


> not a lot of paper labels survive even on more modern bottles as few people though to keep them and rest got recycled or tossed in dumps and labels now ruined . so it could still be hard to find even though its not that old



Yeah I can understand that.  It's funny because until recently I had little interest in those bottles because they never held the  same nostalgic feeling.  I have a few of them, a C-Plus Orange and a Crush Pink Cream Soda that are still full.  I would guess from the 1980s.  I'm glad I kept them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

Spirit Bear said:


> Bar-codes don't go back before 1983 for store-use, and not before the later '70s for industrial use.


Where did you get the date 1983?  I'm pretty certain they were used in stores well before then.  Here's an issue of Mad Magazine complaining about being forced to include a UPC in 1978, which I suspect is the year this bottle dates to:


The D logo is for Domglas, formerly the Dominion Glass Company who used the familiar D in a diamond logo.  The box-logo-8 means it was made in November-December of either 1978 or 1988, and the latter seems too recent, although the lack of imperial measurements suggests it is possible.  The dot to the left of the logo means that it was made in the Montreal factory.  

This document is a great resource for dating Dominion bottles https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/DominionGlass.pdf


----------



## carling (Apr 23, 2018)

From Wikipedia:

In June *1974, one of the first UPC scanner, made by NCR Corp. (which was then called National Cash Register Co), was installed at Marsh's supermarket in Troy, Ohio. On June 26, 1974, the first product with a bar code was scanned at a check-out counter. It was a 10-pack of Wrigley's Juicy Fruit chewing gum.*


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 23, 2018)

JKL .... I concur with CC on the Dominion mark...the date is definitely 1988, it was around 1980-82 before 300ml was shown, prior to that for a short time it was shown as (284ml mainly on cans) but for bottles 10 fl oz - 284ml. Of course there is the exception where a bottle manufactured in 78 was still being used in the early 80's. 
As for UPC codes  it was mid 70's when they started showing up on soda cans in Canada, in fact I have a C-plus offer can with a offer expiry of May 30th 1976.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 23, 2018)

Huh, that's interesting, 1988 seems so late for a bottle like that.  It looks so similar to the ones being used a decade earlier.  At that point Domglas would only exist for one more year.  Not sure if they kept using the date codes right up until the end or not.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Huh, that's interesting, 1988 seems so late for a bottle like that.  It looks so similar to the ones being used a decade earlier.  At that point Domglas would only exist for one more year.  Not sure if they kept using the date codes right up until the end or not.



CC they did run these bottles late, the 300ml is throwing me off though, just checked one of my diet 7up's and it has 300ml on it, now the thing is it has a Super Man sweepstakes crown on it and that was from 78...the glass is also dated with an 8... so it has to be 88 on mine.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2018)

Just checking my Crush bottles and I have one with the 70's flower and then the newer updated design, bottle on left is Dominion dated 1981, bottle on right is Consumers dated 1981...the PacMan contest close was July 1983.

I have some Welch's cans I checked and it seems to fall in between the late 70's to early 80's design..... I guess it could go either way, the bottle and label are from 78, or it's a later refill.


----------



## JKL (Apr 24, 2018)

I find this interesting.  Would this bottle have been a return for deposit bottle?
I assumed it would have been.  If yes then the bottle may have been made earlier than the label indicates?
The markings are also very clean and crisp.  I thought that it must have been a fairly new mold.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 24, 2018)

JKL said:


> I find this interesting.  Would this bottle have been a return for deposit bottle?
> I assumed it would have been.  If yes then the bottle may have been made earlier than the label indicates?
> The markings are also very clean and crisp.  I thought that it must have been a fairly new mold.



Yes these were deposit bottles...and as I indicated for example with my Crush bottle ...the glass is 1981, the label is 1983


----------



## JKL (May 4, 2018)

Here is a link to a 1976 Welch's Grape Soda TV ad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIldjesW9BQ


----------

